# Problems with the application on CIC



## travelbibi (Mar 24, 2013)

I am trying to apply for a working holiday visa. I have an IEC Account and got the IEC Conditional Acceptance Letter. I uploaded all the documents at the CIC page except the Application which did not work. I have an PDF made by Distiller from the application but I always get the note from the system: 

"Your answer is incomplete. Provide the necessary information below to continue.

Document is not a valid PDF file"

I tried different ways to make an PDF with different computers I have also tried jpegs and png. Always I get the same answer. What can I do? Did anybody did and it worked. Does anybody have an ideas how it will work?

Thanks


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

you may need to start the form again, and depending on the prompts at the end, load solely that version. i had to do this using Adobe or Acrobat 'Reader', i got a prompt to print sign and scan the form but when i tried to load that copy it would not let me (as you electronically sign it at the end) so had to start again! do you have adobe or even 'PDF Xchange' on your PC? i am unsure if Distiller will work as this is more a form creation tool from past experience than a suitable reader (file sizes are huge when saved)


----------



## travelbibi (Mar 24, 2013)

It actually did not work with the print sign so I filled it out printed it and than I scanned it and made a PDF with the PDF Creator and the Distiller. Was that the problem?


----------

